

New IBM computer chip mimics the human brain - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/08/18/ibm.brain.chip/index.html?eref=rss_topstories&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fcnn_topstories+%28RSS%3A+Top+Stories%29

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2900593>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899885>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899850>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899643>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899299> <\- some discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2898229> <\- lots of comments

------
b_emery
It appears that the AI is, as they say, 'baked in':

"systems built with these chips won’t be programmed the same way traditional
computers are today. Rather, cognitive computers are expected to learn through
experiences, find correlations, create hypotheses, and remember – and learn
from – the outcomes, mimicking the brains structural and synaptic plasticity."

(Quote from the original press release:
<http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/35251.wss>)

This is either marketing fluff, or the most important story I've read this
year.

------
vonsydov
Its cute. Interesting how they're busting on modern day computers and calling
them calculators. I think we have the same kind of hype that happened 30 years
back with early AI. The new chips are just fancy pattern matchers. And we
still don't have a clue how higher level thinking works in the brain.

Well guess what, humans and brains are calculators too, its just that we can
calculate on a long term basis on non-mathematical entities.

